# A little help



## schrammhse (Jul 13, 2016)

So I will be moving into a new house that has a dedicated media room. The most I have ever had in the way of home theater is a 55" TV with a boston acoustics sound bar with a small sub woofer.

So my question is what brands should I be looking at for the receiver and for the speakers. I am going to start with a 5.1 system and hopefully as time goes on build out from there. If possible I would like to have some way of running a couple speakers on the back porch for when we are grilling out. I will have about 2500 for the speakers and the receiver. 

A bit of info the room is 16 x 18 and upstairs if that matters.

I will have a TV not a projector also

TIA for any ideas

Rob


----------

